

Vmforce is coming... but what is it? - mcantelon
http://www.vmforce.com/

======
digitallogic
It's Gabbo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsnMGVJRE6g>

------
count
Social virtual contact list sharing on the cloud!

------
cpr
Salesforce running on VMware instances in the cloud, pre-configured?

------
fbu
A virtual machine working only on html 5 ?

------
sullrich
vmware purchasing salesforce?

